# Any thoughts about the Benchmade 3150?



## 1DaveN (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm looking to upgrade my EDC pocket knife, which is an inexpensive old Gerber with a 2-inch blade. I like the Gerber because it's totally non-intimidating, and because it's held up very well to living in a pocket full of keys, pens, and junk. I don't have any particular need for a knife, so it's mostly opening packages and that type of thing.

Having been 90% decided on a Kershaw Chive, I stumbled across the similar-sized Benchmade 3150. It's well out of my budget, but I've always wanted a Benchmade, and that seems to be the only one they offer that meets my small blade size requirement. I'd be happy with the Kershaw, but the Benchmade looks better and I think I would really enjoy it. I won't be able to find one to look at locally, so I'm wondering if anyone who has used one has any thoughts one way or the other.

On a side note, Benchmade's site indicates that this model can only be sold to law enforcement and military, due to its automatic opening feature. Despite that, they seem to be available from a good number of online sellers. If I get one, should I be worried that a fed will lock me up if I'm seen cleaning my fingernails in public?

And lastly, besides the Chive and the 3150, are there any similar sized knives I should be looking at? Give or take a small fraction of an inch, 2 inches is the size I'm after - bigger probably wouldn't be appreciated at the office, so I couldn't EDC anything with a bigger blade.

Thanks in advance for your wisdom.


----------



## dss_777 (Feb 26, 2015)

In CA, an auto knife is legal to carry if blade length is less than 2", and that's a nice example. 

However, from my read of NY law, it seems that ANY sized auto is illegal in NY state, unless used while hunting or fishing. In NYC, ALL auto and "gravity assisted" knives are illegal, and there's been more aggressive enforcement of all knife laws apparently. Any locking folder clipped to the pocket can result in citation or even arrest, from what I've been hearing. Be wary of the Chive, even, as similar designs are being seen as "gravity assisted" and hence illegal in NYC.

If your main purpose is utility use, I'd go with a small slip joint or simple locking blade knife without assisted opening, like a spyderco grasshopper. It's attractive, not all scary tactical looking, and one handed opening.


----------



## 1DaveN (Feb 26, 2015)

dss_777 said:


> In CA, an auto knife is legal to carry if blade length is less than 2", and that's a nice example.
> 
> However, from my read of NY law, it seems that ANY sized auto is illegal in NY state, unless used while hunting or fishing. In NYC, ALL auto and "gravity assisted" knives are illegal, and there's been more aggressive enforcement of all knife laws apparently. Any locking folder clipped to the pocket can result in citation or even arrest, from what I've been hearing. Be wary of the Chive, even, as similar designs are being seen as "gravity assisted" and hence illegal in NYC.
> 
> If your main purpose is utility use, I'd go with a small slip joint or simple locking blade knife without assisted opening, like a spyderco grasshopper. It's attractive, not all scary tactical looking, and one handed opening.



Thanks. As much as it pains me to admit it (and not buy the Benchmade), I researched the NY law a little more and you're right. Not only is the automatic opening "switchblade" illegal, if they catch you with one, they can even presume you intended to use it as a weapon. That fishing and hunting thing is typical of the nonsensical nature of NY law, as if I'm safe when fishing but not at other times. I've lived here my whole life, so nothing surprises me any more, not even that they legislated a gun magazine size that doesn't exist.

I'll take a look at that Spyderco, although I'm pretty sure I'm safe with the Kershaw as well (I live at the other end of the state and very seldom go to NYC). I had planned to get myself that Benchmade as a birthday gift, but maybe now I'll get a Fenix LD50 and a lesser knife instead.

Thanks again.


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 26, 2015)

Have you played around with the axis lock knives that Benchmade makes?? I used to think I wanted an assisted knife, but these axis lock knives are absolutely the best opening\closing knives I have ever used. Open them slow with the thumb stud, open them fast with a slight wrist flick. Assisted knives have stricter laws as well as extra parts to wear out or fail. A spyderco dragonfly might work for you also.


----------



## 1DaveN (Feb 27, 2015)

gurdygurds said:


> Have you played around with the axis lock knives that Benchmade makes?? I used to think I wanted an assisted knife, but these axis lock knives are absolutely the best opening\closing knives I have ever used. Open them slow with the thumb stud, open them fast with a slight wrist flick. Assisted knives have stricter laws as well as extra parts to wear out or fail. A spyderco dragonfly might work for you also.



Thanks. The problem with Benchmade is that, at least according to their web site, the 3150 is their only knife with a 2-inch blade. I've been happy enough with my current Gerber that I'm really reluctant to go with anything bigger - in fact, if not for the desire for better quality, I'd just keep the Gerber. I'm kind of surprised that a company with only one small knife would choose to have it legal only for law enforcement and military. It seems like they could just make the same knife in a non-automatic model and people would line up to buy them. I may end up with one of the axis lock Benchmades, but it's a low priority since I wouldn't be able to carry it on days I go to the office (which is 5-6 days a week).

I'll take a look at the Sypderco - I have a hard time warming up to some of their unusual blade shapes, but I'm getting more interested in them since a good number of people like and recommend them.


----------



## Dknight16 (Feb 27, 2015)

The Chive is a great little blade. I also like the Spyderco Manbug.


----------



## desmobob (Feb 28, 2015)

I have a pretty good knife collection including several Benchmade knives. The quality, value and utility are outstanding. Same goes for the more affordable Spyderco knives. The various blade steels used in these brands offer a very noticeable improvement in performance versus the typical low-end stainless steels used in the Kershaws, Gerbers, etc.

I have examples of the Kershaw Ken Onion series of knives (two Chives, a Scallion, and a Leek) and while the design is great, I find myself frustrated with how quickly they dull compared to my higher-end knives with blades of modern "super steels." 

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## 1DaveN (Feb 28, 2015)

desmobob said:


> I have a pretty good knife collection including several Benchmade knives. The quality, value and utility are outstanding. Same goes for the more affordable Spyderco knives. The various blade steels used in these brands offer a very noticeable improvement in performance versus the typical low-end stainless steels used in the Kershaws, Gerbers, etc.
> 
> I have examples of the Kershaw Ken Onion series of knives (two Chives, a Scallion, and a Leek) and while the design is great, I find myself frustrated with how quickly they dull compared to my higher-end knives with blades of modern "super steels."
> 
> ...



Thanks. I think you're directly addressing the reason I want to upgrade from the Gerber - it's hard to sharpen and doesn't stay sharp. In fairness to that knife, I bought it in a fishing store maybe 20 years ago for under $15. It certainly doesn't owe me anything, but I'm ready for something better, even if it's just for opening packages.

I'm frustrated and disappointed that I can't get a 2-inch Benchmade. I've held off on ordering the Chive in case Benchmade see the error of their ways and start producing one. My boss commented yesterday that in all his years in business, I'm the only person he's ever seen with a knife in the office - I'm not going to get away with a bigger blade without at least getting a bunch of comments, but more likely asked not to have it at work. It's something I use all the time, and as much as I'd like to get a bigger Benchmade rather than a 2-inch lesser brand, I don't see how I can do it if I want to continue using it for EDC.


----------



## desmobob (Feb 28, 2015)

Spyderco has some models with blade lengths of 2" and less that are made of excellent steels. I initially had no desire to own a Spyderco; they just looked too strange for me to warm up to. But in use, the big opening hole on the blade is very functional. The fit and finish is not like a Benchmade, but the practicality and utility of the Spydercos is excellent. I grew to love them and have several. They are a great way to get a knife with a blade of modern super-steel like S30V or VG10 for a low cost.

Check out the Ladybug (and now, the Manbug, if you can't make your masculine self carry a _Lady_bug), the Dragonfly, the Cricket, and some of their others. 

Take it easy,
Bob

PS: I'm surprised at the anti-knife attitude at a workplace in upstate NY. In my experience, there is sometimes initial negative reaction then, later on, people seek you out to borrow your knife or ask you to cut things for them because they know you have a handy tool. Some eventually get one of their own!


----------



## dss_777 (Mar 3, 2015)

Knife phobia is real, almost everywhere, and almost impossible to cure. Granted, there are some who get used to some of us having "scary" sharp objects in pockets, but most blunder through life using their fingers, their keys, and occasionally the odd pair of scissors to cut things. Kinda fun to watch these folks open clam shell packaging... 

About the least threatening knifes are swiss army types, and the smaller the better, IMO. Too bad they're impossible to use one-handed for the most part.

I pocket carry a small Sebenza, and will only use it around others if I can choke up on the blade and hide the majority of the knife in my hand. Sad, really...


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a number of knives, but wanted to throw in my 2 cents. The frustration with the need to frequently resharpen has to do with the steel being too soft-that makes it very easy to sharpen. I found a brand new, thirty year old Gerber knife(from when all Gerbers were "made in the USA"), and I love it-it is on par with the quality of my Benchmade and puts 
all my Chinese Gerbers to shame. 
My EDC is a Benchmade, with a blade of D2 steel. It takes a while to get a perfect edge, but it lasts a long time..
All that to say if you can find a quality knife with a <2 inch blade made out of a high quality steel, your solution may not be a nationally known company. I have Benchmade, Kershaw, Spyderco, Gerber and a host of others-I'd suggest shopping around for what feels good in your hand, has a less
Than 2" blade and quality steel. Good Luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## desmobob (Mar 3, 2015)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> All that to say if you can find a quality knife with a <2 inch blade made out of a high quality steel, your solution may not be a nationally known company.



Spyderco has several. I'm a knife nut and have some very nice knives, but I would never say Spyderco is NOT a quality knife or that their VG10, S30V, 154CM, ZDP-189 are not high quality steels....

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Bob,
My apologies if I was not clear-I did not mean to say any of the companies I mentioned were not high quality or had inferior products. I was suggesting that to find a blade smaller than 2 inches made out of D2 you may need to expand your search a little wider. I'm trying to write and babysit my four year old granddaughter at the same time. Perhaps I was a little too distracted so I will try to explain myself better. From what my friends who are serious knife collectors have explained to me:
Some knife blade materials are soft, and this makes them very easy to sharpen. The problem is that the other side of the coin is that they do not hold their edge(sharpness) for very long because of this same
Softness. When you use D2 or a couple of the metals you mentioned, it takes a lot of work and a long time to get an excellent edge, however because of the quality of the metal they retain it much longer. That may be why your Gerber needs
To be replaced. I got lucky and found a 30 year old Gerber knife at a local sporting goods store that was clearing out old inventory and the blade on this knife is really amazing, especially compared with other Gerber I own. Forgive me if I offended you in my previous post-that certainly was not the
intention.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## desmobob (Mar 3, 2015)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Hi Bob,
> <SNIP>Forgive me if I offended you in my previous post-that certainly was not the
> intention.



No worries! Honestly... there was not one tiny hint of offense taken. 

I was the one who was probably not clear enough. I had suggested the OP take a look at the several Spydercos available with blade lengths <2" and made of "super steels." 

When you said,
"_All that to say if you can find a quality knife with a <2 inch blade made out of a high quality steel, your solution may not be a nationally known company.", 
_I was kind of surprised, thinking you were implying that Spyderco was not well known, or was not a quality knife or used high quality blade steels.

In my experience with 40 years of knives, from my first Schrade stockman at age 14 to my latest Emerson, I found that buying my first "super steel" knife (A Benchmade Mini-AFCK in ATS-34 steel from A.G. Russell in the 1980's) changed my whole appreciation of knives. After using that knife, I found myself pretty much unsatisfied with carbon steel or common low-grade stainless steel knife blades.

It does take a little more doing to sharpen the super steels, but they require sharpening so infrequently it is well worth the trouble, I think! I get by with occasionally stropping my blades on a flat strop loaded with CrO2 powder. I rarely have to put them on a stone....

Again, I recommend the OP take a look at the Spyderco line for a possible candidate.

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## 1DaveN (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks for the great information, everyone. I'm learning quite a lot, even if I'm not much closer to finding a knife (other than the Chive). I'd be open to a less well-known brand, if I knew how to pick one. I don't really like to go just on price, and I'm just not that familiar with brands that aren't seen at the major online sporting goods retailers or Amazon. I sharpened the Gerber, so I don't feel the need to rush into a hasty decision. I'm enjoying the research, if nothing else.


----------



## dss_777 (Mar 4, 2015)

Given your use, you might even consider one of the Gerber EAB utility knifes. They fold, some have pocket clips, and they lock open. Blades are easy to replace, they're wicked sharp, and less likely to freak people out.

I like the EAB lite version.


----------



## WhizzBang (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm from the UK and we also have very strict knife laws. 
I'm going to US and was going to get a chive or a Spyderco dragonfly (salt) for a small knife to bring back with me. To me those two a good low budget knives, although the Benchmade is very nice it seems a lot of money to spend on something that is just going to open packages.
As well as it being illegal in NY so I just don't think it's worth having.


WhizzBang.


----------



## WhizzBang (Mar 4, 2015)

Also if you want a small lock knife look at either the cold steel mini/micro recon 1 or even a Sog micron.


WhizzBang.


----------



## ForrestChump (May 1, 2015)

dss_777 said:


> Knife phobia is real, almost everywhere, and almost impossible to cure. Granted, there are some who get used to some of us having "scary" sharp objects in pockets, but most blunder through life using their fingers, their keys, and occasionally the odd pair of scissors to cut things. Kinda fun to watch these folks open clam shell packaging...
> 
> About the least threatening knifes are swiss army types, and the smaller the better, IMO. Too bad they're impossible to use one-handed for the most part.
> 
> I pocket carry a small Sebenza, and will only use it around others if I can choke up on the blade and hide the majority of the knife in my hand. Sad, really...






Oldest tool in history, responsible for civilization itself. Politically incorrect. 

:shakehead


----------



## Taz80 (May 4, 2015)

People are weird, At a family party my 32 year old niece was looking for a knife to cut some bread. As she was being ignored by the host I flicked open my EDC ( Kershaw 1860) and handed it to her handle first. I got THE look like I had two heads and was a potential serial killer. This from people I've known for 30 plus years. Meanwhile someone handed her a kitchen knife with a 10 inch blade and that was ok.:shrug: If people you know act like that people you don't know might just call the police. Thats why I also carry a Leatherman Juice. Mine was sharper, just say-en.


----------



## desmobob (May 4, 2015)

Taz80 said:


> People are weird, At a family party my 32 year old niece was looking for a knife to cut some bread. As she was being ignored by the host I flicked open my EDC ( Kershaw 1860) and handed it to her handle first. I got THE look like I had two heads and was a potential serial killer. This from people I've known for 30 plus years. Meanwhile someone handed her a kitchen knife with a 10 inch blade and that was ok.:shrug: If people you know act like that people you don't know might just call the police. Thats why I also carry a Leatherman Juice. Mine was sharper, just say-en.




That story tells a lot about people's perceptions of knives. They aren't threatened at all by knives of any size in the kitchen, where they're used to using those tools, but carry even a small one along with you and... 

Stay sharp,
Bob


----------



## ForrestChump (May 4, 2015)

Taz80 said:


> People are weird, At a family party my 32 year old niece was looking for a knife to cut some bread. As she was being ignored by the host I flicked open my EDC ( Kershaw 1860) and handed it to her handle first. I got THE look like I had two heads and was a potential serial killer. This from people I've known for 30 plus years. Meanwhile someone handed her a kitchen knife with a 10 inch blade and that was ok.:shrug: If people you know act like that people you don't know might just call the police. Thats why I also carry a Leatherman Juice. Mine was sharper, just say-en.



Taz, How dare you offer someone a tool! What the heck were you thinking man?! She's only 32, she could have poked her eye out!  

@ OP

In regards to the 3150...... @ $140 that really opens a lot of doors and deployment on knives has gotten buttery smooth so it may legal / exposure wise - serve you better to look at other options other than an auto.

I admit Im Spyderco biased, for $125 you can get a butter smooth Sage 1 Carbon Fiber over @ Cutlery Shoppe. It flicks open with ease after a day break in and it is listed @ 3" every one I have received came in @ 2.9" from tip to handle. It's very sheeple friendly and a very capable blade. ( Im assuming 3" limit in NY? ) Think I may be wrong.... 

Another thing, people are always saying " 3" limit " when most the time the penal codes read " 3" and above is considered......" You have to come in under 3" if thats the cutoff, under 2" if thats the cutoff ect....

and lastly, I too feel you on the budget thing. I fell in love with the Spyderco Burch Chubby, settled on a Manix 2 to meet budget, received it, was floored with the quality then found out that _technically_ it was considered a "gravity knife" which = switchblade which = illegal in CA. Just orderd up a Native 5 Lightweight. 2.95" S35VN...

MAN that Manix was nice.....:shakehead


----------



## Taz80 (May 5, 2015)

ForrestChump,LOL, I'll have to get a sub 2" EDC for the next party to reduce the stress level, in the mean time if she needs anything cut she can use her fingernails

If you are in the city it might be a good idea to go discrete and unclip the knife or move it some place where it can't be seen.


----------



## greatscoot (May 9, 2015)

I agree with Forrest here on a Spyderco. I have several and you can't go wrong with the quality and ease of carry. And that Burch Chubby looks pretty cool. Looking at Cuttlerly Shoppe Spyderco now. I may have to pick up a a Techno now.
Thanks Forrest :sick2:


----------



## filedog (May 9, 2015)

Given that you use it all the time, want it to be non-threatening, and mostly cut boxes and such, have you considered a traditional pocket knife?
There's a few really cool American companies, crafting beautiful knives, with carbon steel blades, and a host of scale materials.
Look into Northwoods knives, Canal Street Cutlery, and my favorite, Great Eastern. When I am around hoplophobes, 
I carry my Great Eastern #15. It's a 2 blade "Jack' knife, with carbon steel blades, and bone scales. The small, or "pen" blade is tiny,
but works fine for opening boxes, and seems to upset the sheeple LESS (note I didn't say "not at all") than a one hander.


----------



## ForrestChump (May 9, 2015)

greatscoot said:


> I agree with Forrest here on a Spyderco. I have several and you can't go wrong with the quality and ease of carry. And that Burch Chubby looks pretty cool. Looking at Cuttlerly Shoppe Spyderco now. I may have to pick up a a Techno now.
> Thanks Forrest :sick2:



Cutlery Shoppe on average, has the best TYD price, they might even have a free shipping code if you search for it..... its First Class USPS vs's other vendors that are usually $99 minimum for ground ( 5 days ). You get it faster and cheaper. Not sure how they do all that, but they are nothing short of spectacular. I have a Native 5 Lightweight I got from them coming in today. $77 delivered in 3 days!

Techo is a great hard use little folder with a surprisingly stout blade with excellent slicing / strength via FFG blade with a rather thick spine.

Best way to get a feel for the knife ( and others ) is these 2 guys, both very responsive to comments / emails as well:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW_jlNvWqA8

http://bladereviews.com/spyderco-techno-review/

You'll get many recommends for different companies. The simple matter of fact, Spyderco has the sharpest out of the box knives with the best fit and finish for a production knife. Period. Particularly the ones manufactured in Golden Colorado, but their Taichung Taiwan is unsurpassed in production fit and finish often rivaling the original custom versions of the custom collaborations knives they manufacture for Spyderco.


All that said, snatch up a Techno and use it. Great knife.


----------



## ForrestChump (May 9, 2015)

filedog said:


> , and seems to upset the sheeple LESS (note I didn't say "not at all") than a one hander.



Yup, thats kind of like trying to run full speed through a cow pasture and not stepping in some cow sauce along the way. I tend to pick blades that look more conservative but still perform the intended task. Although my PC campaign abruptly ends there. If I am within the law, and using the proper sized tool for the job, and going about my business in a normal manner, people can for the most part X off. I find the easily offended to be very irritating.

Just use common sense, no black on black 4" mall ninja folders ect.... The Techno fits the sheeple role well.

"Sheepleless" - almost makes a good blade steel name....:laughing:


----------



## 1DaveN (May 11, 2015)

Thanks for all the recent recommendations. I'm happy to have a lot of new ideas to look into. This has been a somewhat discouraging search, in that most of the higher quality knives are bigger than I want. (In addition to not wanting to startle anyone in the office, I've found this 2-inch Gerber to be really comfortable to carry, and big enough for almost everything I want it for).


----------

